# Potential Royal Rumble surprise entrants spoilers



## Jersey

Bring in Freakzilla already


----------



## OwenSES

Triple H.


----------



## Mutant God

Mens: Elias, Corey Graves, Gallows, Anderson

Womens: Asuka, Maryse, Beth Phoenix, Mighty Molly


----------



## Jbardo37

Steiner and Walter in the rumble is the right call as both guys should be on the main roster sooner rather than later.


----------



## Freelancer

I hope the fans chant "Steiner" and "Walter" the whole time.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Who is Steiner and Walter??

Breakker and Gunther Stark from NXT should be in it.


----------



## Bone Breaker

Breakker will eliminate a bunch of people and will end up in final 4.


----------



## reyfan

I guess you guys haven't already seen the leak going around? the RR running sheet.
If the sheet is correct, none of those people are in there, Santino Marella is though (no meme)


----------



## adamclark52

I’m still keeping my fingers crossed for Kenny omega as I have every year since 2017


----------



## Smark1995

adamclark52 said:


> I’m still keeping my fingers crossed for Kenny omega as I have every year since 2017


Most importantly, don't forget to pray! This time he will definitely show up! I promise


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I'm down with Breakker appearing, give him some exposure to the main roster crowd early so they can see how great he is.


----------



## La Parka

Scott Steiner is the Steiner I wanna see.


----------



## TKOW

reyfan said:


> I guess you guys haven't already seen the leak going around? the RR running sheet.
> If the sheet is correct, none of those people are in there, Santino Marella is though (no meme)


What leak?


----------



## Chris22

I read somewhere that Melina & Cameron might be surprise entrants too. Every year I'm hoping Melina is in the Rumble match so hopefully she does appear this year.


----------



## RainmakerV2

reyfan said:


> I guess you guys haven't already seen the leak going around? the RR running sheet.
> If the sheet is correct, none of those people are in there, Santino Marella is though (no meme)



Bro that shit is insanely fake. Lmao. It has Drew Gulak at number 30 and Roman's name is spelled wrong, multiple times. 


Breakker in the final 4 though


----------



## Bodiroga

Alberto del Rio
Bray Wyatt
Gunther
Bronn Breaker
Braun Strowman
Goldberg


----------

